# 3D Silosock sentry decoys



## snowgoosekilla (Feb 18, 2012)

What's everyones opinion on Silosock 3D sentry decoys, are they better than Deadly 3D sentrys?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

White Rock Sentry are the best of both worlds. Got a soft head like sillo socks, but are more compact and life then deadly's. Best sentry on the market.


----------



## snowgoosekilla1 (May 6, 2012)

White rock heads shine like crazy...and last i checked snow geese heads dont shine.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

I'd be willing to bet you will kill just as many birds without any actives....


----------



## waterfowlmaniac (Dec 31, 2012)

delete


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

The newer style 3D Sillosocks suck, they sit too low to the ground. Deadlys look ok but are too damn heavy if ya gotta carry crap in. 3D Whiterocks do shine alot but are tall, compact well for easy transport, and look good. My favorite are the older style 3D Sillosocks that ya had to screw the head on, wish they would go back to them. Guys that don't have any "heads-up" decoys in their spread are not making a spread look realistic and are missing a chance for better decoying birds.

Alex


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

I never thought about the whiterock 3d heads being good for storage, have 8 dozen sillosock 3d heads and I think after this year they'll be hittin the classifieds section so I can pick up some white rocks, thanks for the opinion shooteminthelips!! Storage is key for me, I walk my gear in so smaller, lighter bags are better!!


----------



## JAnglin (Aug 3, 2006)

I watched the White Rock YouTube video. So these heads are screwed on to the handle through the side? I want to wait and see how reamed those holes get after use. I would think a small washer and light thread lock would help.

I don't know about that set up...just sayin...


----------



## JAnglin (Aug 3, 2006)

JAnglin said:


> I watched the White Rock YouTube video. So these heads are screwed on to the handle through the side? I want to wait and see how reamed those holes get after use. I would think a small washer and light thread lock would help.
> 
> I don't know about that set up...just sayin...


Not dissin...just sayin!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> White Rock Sentry are the best of both worlds. Got a soft head like sillo socks, but are more compact and life then deadly's. Best sentry on the market.


This is the exact reason I am switching my SS sentinels over to WR setup..
Here is a tutorial on fitting old NW heads on the WR system.
Just thought I would add this in-case anyone else has old NW heads laying around
http://www.huntingsnows.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7754


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Well as far as the setup and durablity. They wouldn't release it to the public if it wasn't well put together. I know the guys at White Rock put a lot of in field time demoing their stuff. Also if there is a problem with it I am sure they will take care of you. Lastly if you don't got guys jerking on the heads and grabbing them from on the plastic by the top of the stake like you are suppose to you probably wont have a problem. If you don't believe me order a dozen White Rocks up, they are the way of the future with socks. If you haven't switched over yet you are missing out.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I really like the "bounce" of Sillosocks on normal winds. However, the WR are looking better and better each time I set them up. If I could get my buddy to sell his sentry Deadlys, I'd be all for WR sentries.

Alex


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

brobones said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > White Rock Sentry are the best of both worlds. Got a soft head like sillo socks, but are more compact and life then deadly's. Best sentry on the market.
> ...


Just tried this with some of my white rocks wow what a headache got 3 done before I said screw it. Il stick with running all feeders


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

lesserhunter said:


> brobones said:
> 
> 
> > shooteminthelips said:
> ...


Guess it is not for everyone... took me about 5 minutes in total to do one didn't think it was a pain at all. Each to their own.....


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Just put 10 Dozen together this weekend it took 4 guys 30 minutes to screw the heads on with a cordless drill.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

shooteminthelips said:


> Just put 10 Dozen together this weekend it took 4 guys 30 minutes to screw the heads on with a cordless drill.


Waste all the time you want putting "the way of the future" together. I'll kill just as many snows using all sillosock feeders. Hey shooteminthelips, you a prostaffer for whiterock now or what? You've been hunting snows long enough to know that too. It's not the decoys that kill the snows, it's all the other intangibles. Sentries, feeders, lalala, hunt em at the right time and you can use paper plates. Spend your money on gas finding the right flock to hunt would be my advice. :thumb:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

White Rock Decoys don't have a Pro Staff. You are right certain situations you can kill the just laying on an ecaller with no decoys. However the discussion always gets better because of the intangible with decoys that set them apart and help you on those days where weather doesnt cooperate, the right devoys will set you apart.

I used Sillo socks for a long time and never thought it could get better. However with White Rocks they are better for the following reasons:

They pack better. More decoys in a bag means less stuff to haul in and less to pack out!

Fiber glass stakes, Sillo sock owners know that a major problem is stakes bending and having to take ever morning to bend the straight to stick in the ground right every morning.

Plastic heads on Sillo socks break after use, birds falling on them, and the cold. No more broke heads for this guy.

Mouth opening Sillo socks on non windy days don't collect enough wind to puff up. White rocks have a bigger opening to collect the wind better.

Pick up and setup. After years of picking up 1000's of decoys every day. With Sillosocks it is tough to pick up more then 4 to 5 dozen per trip. The way WRD are setup carrying up to 10 dozen at a time isn't hard at all. So this means less time picking up.

The last 3 years fall and spring I haven't used a headed decoy in my spread. Do I think it is going to kill more birds running sentries? Probably not but it can't hurt to mix in a few since I was buying a new spread anyways. This thread wasnt about should you run sentries it was about what works best.

Moral of the story. I have killed truck fulls of geese over almost every type of decoy on the market. So I know in the right conditions anything can work. But there is a lot intangibles when it comes to me deciding what kind of spread I am going to run. Certain decoys may not kill more geese, but they will definetly make life a lot easier.


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

goosegrinder said:


> The newer style 3D Sillosocks suck, they sit too low to the ground. Deadlys look ok but are too damn heavy if ya gotta carry crap in. 3D Whiterocks do shine alot but are tall, compact well for easy transport, and look good. My favorite are the older style 3D Sillosocks that ya had to screw the head on, wish they would go back to them. Guys that don't have any "heads-up" decoys in their spread are not making a spread look realistic and are missing a chance for better decoying birds.
> 
> Alex


I like the new styles SS 3D heads AFTER I modified mine. 1st, I got 30" stakes for them as I want them to look as tall as possible, and 2, to prevent them from sliding down, I got a sheet rubber gasket material and punched out small circles, then dremeled a small hole in the middle to slide on the stake, its tight enough to prevent the body from sliding down when it moves.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Can't go wrong with White rocks.


----------

